# Four things you love about yourself!



## theprocrastinator (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi! I have a very low self esteem, but I am trying to change.
Soooooo 4 things I love about myself . . .

1. Awesome family
2. can speak 2 languages fluently
3. (not many people at my school think so but) I think I am quite pretty lol
4. musically gifted? 


What are your 4 things? Don't be afraid to show off if you want because that is allowed 

:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Crap, this is going to be hard lol

1. I'm a smart person and easily make A's when I actually try
2. I love my taste in music and movies, I don't care how weird people think it is
3. I'm an independent person with a mind of my own
4. I'm not a serial killer or anything like that


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

My ability to recover from crap in my life
My perception on life/the way i think
My sense of humor
My physique.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

This is going to take some thinking. Lets see... 

1.) My fondness to animals. 
2.) My ability to not hold grudges for too long.
3.) Being an introvert. 
4.) My blue eyes.


----------



## Starlightx (Mar 24, 2012)

1. I'm nice
2. I'm not stupid 
3. My love of animals 
4. I have people that care


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1. amazing cuticles
2. my knowledge that top sheets are absolutely useless
3. can shop for power tools
4. a deep and abiding appreciation for dark chocolate.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Sure, why not.

1. My sense of humour
2. My dorkiness
3. My empathetic nature
4. BOOBIES.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*TOP 4 AWESOME traits*

1. I'm funny
2. People say I'm brave, although I don't see it
3. Open minded, care for all people, forgiving etc.
4.I moved to NYC on my own, becuase I wanted to.


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

1. I pick up on things quickly and don't do too terribly at _most_ things I try. *glares at cooking*
2. I'm willing to try just about any food before I decide I don't like it. 
3. I'm good with animals. 
4. I absolutely love learning about nearly anything.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Why 4?

Why not 3, or 5.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

My hair
My teeth (they are straight)
My nose
My.... Oh, my eyelashes!


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

1.my gaming awesomeness
2.my taste in general
3.my Independence
4.my ability to be polite and nice to people when they actually approach me


----------



## iluvpurpleandpugs (Mar 16, 2012)

1. I do my own thing. I come from a family of athletes. I never cared that much about sports. I liked music instead. So, I focused on music. 
2. I'm going after a career that nobody in my family has had since my grandma. My family are business, office-type people, but I'm going after nursing. 
3.I'm very accepting of everyone, even if they don't accept me. 
4. I'm also very kind to animals. I make sure my pug gets hugs and kisses everyday, and make sure she knows that she is loved.


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

1. I am an open minded person:idea
2. always truthful even if it hurts:sus
3. good listeneropcorn
4. always optimistic:eyes


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

leonardess said:


> 1. amazing cuticles
> 2. my knowledge that top sheets are absolutely useless
> 3. can shop for power tools
> 4. a deep and abiding appreciation for dark chocolate.


lol the first thing you listed made me giggle. My cuticles are getting there..

Anyways, my list:

1. I've been doing a lot better job at being nice to myself + taking care of myself lately
2. My strong interest in global happenings (journalism major here)
3. That I enjoy intellectual things 
4. My love for all things artistic.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

1. honest

2. good memory

3. insight

4. experiences


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

1. I'm a hard worker when I apply myself, and am often surprised by how much I accomplish.
2. I'm adventurous when I work up the courage to leave my house. :b
3. My ability to see the good in my situation.
4. Cannot stress the humour enough. I wouldn't know what to do if I had a different personality.


----------



## Fetch (Apr 3, 2012)

1) Sense of Humour - I love to make people laugh
2) Smart
3) I'm nice to everyone, and very easy going
4) Even though I still have a lot to overcome, I have come along way, and am proud of that, and love myself for it.  

That was surprisingly difficult!


----------



## Revan (Jun 28, 2009)

No......I will never.........you won't make me......gah! I give in!

1) I'm an awesome drawer
2) I'm an even more awesome swimmer
3) I'm an interesting person
4) I'm a lot stronger and more mature than I used to be (so I cheated, that's 2 things)


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

1. I'm soft spoken..
2. I'm sweet natured..
3. I brought to life two miracles named Natalie Rose and Alyssa Faith..
4. I will never stop the quest for knowledge..


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

My nose
My eyes
My skin color
My hands
Not being afraid to be myself

Oops. That's five. Oh well. That's a good thing!


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

1. I don't take myself too seriously
2. I have awesome nails
3. I can appreciate the little things in life
4. I'm picky (yes I do love this about myself lol. it helps me focus more on things i like)


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

1. My astounding ability to sound intelligent
2. My appearance
3. My taste in music
4. My honesty to myself and ability to think between the lines


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

1. my energy, I'm able to walk a long distance, not easily get tired
2. my taste of music and my understanding of the difficult movies (mostly)
3. love animals, environment, can get along with small kids
4. not spendthrift


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

1. My sense of humour
2. My imagination
3. My genuineness when helping someone in need
4. My face


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

1. My drive in being multi-talented
2. Being good at graphic design + coding
3. My motivation to better myself both emotionally and physically
4. Not procrastinating today over the work laid out to me.


----------



## iluvpurpleandpugs (Mar 16, 2012)

More 4 Things:

1. I'm very efficient. I can get an essay typed in an hour and several math assignments done in about two hours. 
2. I'm generally an optimist. 
3. For the most part, I'm calm and don't worry about too much. 
4. I have a nice smile when I use it.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

1. I'm pretty
2. I'm funny
3. I have a likeable personality
4. when I read out loud i sound proper and intelligent


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

1. The want I have to learn new things.
2. My empathy; my ability and capacity to understand others.
3. I can count to four.
4. My sense of humor.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I am very smart and an avid learner
I am fit healthy and handsome
I am generous and help out if i can 
I am very organized and skilled at anything i put effort into
Yay that felt good


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

1. My persistence.
2. Sense of humor.
3. Open-mindedness.
4. My empathy.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

1. I'm handsome
2. I'm smart
3. I'm a good lover
4. I have a sense of humour

Hm. A rather constructive thread.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

Im a nice person.
Im polite and respectful.
Im smart.
Im creative and artsy and like weird things.
=D I dont make drama and I am a good friend.
If I had any.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

1. I am artistic
2. I am sharp
3. I am strong
4. I am a pencil

BONUS: I crack myself up


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*purple hair*

2 job offers in the last week
1 job i accepted for the love of it
that's 4...:afr


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I am me
I am me
I am me
I am me
I could find a million things I like about myself. My issue is no one else agrees


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

- I believe I have good values and morals.
- I have a strong work ethic. 
- I'm pretty laid back.
- I do my own thing no matter what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Lovely post

1.despite my anxieties, I don't want to fit it or overly stand out. I'm just me. 
2. Sometimes I like how I look and can look pretty
3. My dress sense rocks
4. Iv given my life a purpose and that makes me enjoy my days


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Great dancer and singer
Unconventional
Bilingual 
Mixed Race
Clubbing ***** lol

Okay I cheated


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

1. My eyes. They are beautiful -everyone tells me.
2. I'm vegan and I'm so proud of it.
3. By the way, I'm a good cook.
4. I think for myself.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

1) My vocabulary
2) My bank of useless trivia
3) My very hard earned math skills
4) My sense of justice


----------

